# avoiding spring break kids



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

looking to surf fish the next couple weeks but the college kids are coming down for spring break. any ideas of where to go to avoid them? i don't want to hook myself a spring breaker


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I would think that you could go early in the morning while they're still hung over. There are also a couple places on Okaloosa Island that you can acces the beach. I would think that if you wanted to hit one of those places you could walk far enough along the beach that there wouldn't be many people.

I love the tourists. Money from other places coming to this area, not to mention the exquisite scenery.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Okaloosa Island on the Eglin property, National Seaside between Navarre and Pensacola, and Henderson Beach Park are not that popular with the spring breakers. Also, Topsail Hill state park. 

I find i have to get out at first light and can fish until 9-10:00 before everyone starts arriving. A big clue its about time to leave is when they start setting up the umbrellas.

And usually if you go back around 4:00 they are starting to clear out and you can usually find a spot to fish until dark


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

johnsons beach, drive down a lil bit to one of the little parking lots and go there.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys.. i live a lot closer to ft pickens, gulf islands national seashore area.. do you think that area will be packed with spring breakers if i go early as said above? or should i just scrap it and just hit the pier instead?


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

fort pickens might not be too bad, since most spring breakers are going to be at casino beach or in the fort, I would try along langdon beach


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spring Breakers*

The advice to 'go early before they wake up' is good advice.

Also; late in the evening. 

The fish bite better then; anyhow! C2


----------



## thbergs (Mar 19, 2012)

We are not "Spring Break Kids" but we are coming down for a few days to visit Marine Son at NAS. Husband likes to fish (from Iowa) in Canada, so might like to try in FL. Can he just throw in his gear and hit a beach? Probably would only have part of a day for it. Don't need secret spots (I understand that) but would like to avoid the crowds as well while just trying it out. He isn't interested in PB Pier. Would of course be legal, and not interested in having a bunch of fish to cooler back home. Mostly just wants a taste of Florida fishing. Any recommendations or suggestions greatly appreciated. He also has a fly rod we could throw in as well.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

thbergs said:


> We are not "Spring Break Kids" but we are coming down for a few days to visit Marine Son at NAS. Husband likes to fish (from Iowa) in Canada, so might like to try in FL. Can he just throw in his gear and hit a beach? Probably would only have part of a day for it. Don't need secret spots (I understand that) but would like to avoid the crowds as well while just trying it out. He isn't interested in PB Pier. Would of course be legal, and not interested in having a bunch of fish to cooler back home. Mostly just wants a taste of Florida fishing. Any recommendations or suggestions greatly appreciated. He also has a fly rod we could throw in as well.


Tell him to bring his bass (and anything bigger) rod/reels spooled up with fresh line and leave his tackle box at home. Go to a local bait store and they will tell him/have everything he needs.


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm not a spring breaker, but I'm headed down as well. Hoping to find an open spot to do some casting. I have one offshore trip planned for Saturday and possibly might be interested in another. I'll have to see what the weather has planned...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Spring Breakers*

You guys that are coming down to do a day or two of fishing aren't that big of a problem. In fact; I welcome your questions. The 'kids' and wannabees are the problem

The advice to bring your bass(including fly)gear with you and leaving the tackle box home is good advice. Everything that you need can be purchased at any tackle shop. 

Welcome to Florida! JMHO C2


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2012)

I am headed to the Miramar Beach area in a couple of weeks with the family for spring break. I’ve never been in the area and I am looking for either shore fly fishing or inland fly fishing. Does anyone have any suggestions since I don’t have kayak or a boat? If possible I might hire a guide if I could find someone who wants to split the cost for half a day or a full day depending on cost. Or am I wasting my time fly fishing and I should just cast and sit in my chair? Also, any suggestions on a good fly shop to go in the Destin area?


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

thbergs said:


> We are not "Spring Break Kids" but we are coming down for a few days to visit Marine Son at NAS. Husband likes to fish (from Iowa) in Canada, so might like to try in FL. Can he just throw in his gear and hit a beach? Probably would only have part of a day for it. Don't need secret spots (I understand that) but would like to avoid the crowds as well while just trying it out. He isn't interested in PB Pier. Would of course be legal, and not interested in having a bunch of fish to cooler back home. Mostly just wants a taste of Florida fishing. Any recommendations or suggestions greatly appreciated. He also has a fly rod we could throw in as well.


yeah bring longest/strongest/biggest rod and go to walmart close to beach and buy pre-made pompano rig and 2-5ounce(depending on wind) and get some frozen shrimp and you are all set. Oh maybe you can buy chair/beer as well.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

I would suggest a couple cheap surf fishing combos at the local bait shops $29-39 and asking for live sand fleas. They will hook you up on some pompano rigs too. Grab the cold beer and a chair and enjoy florid as gorgeous beaches! A few hours should land you a bull red or a few pomps, welcome to FL and tight lines!


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Also look for washouts along the beach... Pompano tend to congregate i deeper holes along the side of a sandbar


----------



## paulywog (Apr 25, 2009)

I Like Fort PIckens. Worth every penny to get in there.. Never have any problems fishing from there. To me the crowds are small and seem to be more locals fishing there.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

For you guys bringing your freshwater gear down to fish a day or two on the beach. Make darn sure you rinse the heck out of your gear inside and out with fresh water each and every time you get done fishing or you will be buying new gear when you get home. Good Luck!


----------

